
Larder.io – Bookmarking for Developers - MindfulMonk
https://larder.io/
======
jdlyga
I've been using Raindrop.io for a few months as a bookmarking service, and
it's wonderful to use. It's similar to Pocket, but provides much more
flexibility. Plus, the mini-app extension is great.

~~~
dmje
Fantastic recommendation, thanks :-) Have been using a combination of Pocket
for "read later" and pinboard.in for bookmarks - but looks like Raindrop will
do both in one place...

~~~
Sherl
Why not Pocket for everything? I have used pocket of over eight years and I no
longer organize. I just search when I need it or just browse through on a
random Sunday. Seriously Pocket have been great and flawless in every possible
integration.

------
throwaway888abc
Since the other comments here.

I would vouch for WorldBrain's Memex

[https://getmemex.com/](https://getmemex.com/)

Search, annotation, history, tagging, notes, collection. Productivity
increased! :)

~~~
guildmaster
Tried this yesterday. There are a ton of bugs with the product. Removed it
after playing with it for an hour.

* Took me 4 tries to load the existing bookmarks from Brave. It kept crashing everytime * Doesn't support sub folders

Didn't wait to look at what other features weren't available. These two were
good enough deal breakers for me.

------
darekkay
If you're looking for a self-hosted bookmarking tool, here's my shameless
plug: [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

~~~
divbzero
I like the built-in search. It would work great as a personalized start page
akin to iGoogle from way back. [1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle)

------
satvikpendem
Good work. I've been following Hello Code (the company that makes this) and
Exist (another app of theirs) as well as your podcast for a few years now,
nice to see you're making 5 figures MRR!

~~~
shoo
it is pretty cool how open they are about the business:
[https://hellocode.co/stats/](https://hellocode.co/stats/)

~~~
kaushikt
More open startups [https://baremetrics.com/open-
startups](https://baremetrics.com/open-startups)

Super interesting to see these grow.

~~~
thinkloop
How does the "Live Stream" of transactions work:
[https://convertcalculator.baremetrics.com/](https://convertcalculator.baremetrics.com/)
(lower right panel)

~~~
kaushikt
I believe it's just the "Live Stream" of all the transactions for your
product.

------
n_t
How is this different from Pocket which has better integration and is free? If
the tool can automatically organize all my bookmarks (with some hint here and
there), that would be much easier.

Workflow can be -

1\. Initially, user creates some top-level categories manually. Ex.
programming languages, philosophy, art, computer networks, etc.

2\. Tool starts filing bookmarks under these top level categories and further
creates sub-categories by itself where it's obvious (e.g. under prog lang -
python, js, java, etc)

3\. Only if the tool is unable to find categories clearly, it should require
user's attention.

For #2, tool should use factors like content, tags used by author in article,
what type of content website usually posts, etc and generate score. If
multiple categories above 90% score, bookmark under all those categories.

~~~
onion2k
_How is this different from Pocket which has better integration and is free?_

It integrates with Github and Stackoverflow in ways that Pocket doesn't. Not
sure how useful that really is, but it's certainly trying to be "for
developers".

------
uvw
If I use it and decided to not pay after 6 months, then what? I lose all the
curated bookmarks?

~~~
joshsharp
It just goes read-only. You can still access and export bookmarks.

------
hadsed
Great looking app. I tend to setup a table in Notion, and then use the chrome
web clipper to add pages to it. Cmd+K and enter is all it takes. Hitting enter
again takes me to the page where i can add tags or notes which make them
searchable later.

------
agotterer
This looks interesting. I’ve been using using Google Custom Search to add
programming related bookmarks for git repos, blog posts, and solutions to
problems to a private index. The downside is that adding new links to the
index is a pain since google doesn’t have an add API. This looks like it could
be a good alternative.

------
esperent
There doesn't seem to be any pricing information on the site. It should be
clearly displayed on at least these pages:

home page

/pricing (404)

account sign up page

~~~
SCdF
It's at least on the bottom of the front page: 6 month trial, 24/year after
that.

------
toyg
Been using Larder for a few years now, does the job pretty well. I’m not sure
why their iOS app is perennially in test status, but when I reported bugs they
were fixed quickly.

Before that I was a Pinboard user, but it had become unreliable, effectively
rotting during the long stretches Maciej dedicated to his other interests.

------
pythonist
Not a bookmarking site per se, but has many notifacation options for
developers on projects that they track
[https://newreleases.io](https://newreleases.io).

------
cparsons3000
Bookmark OS is a winner of a bookmarking service if anyone is still looking.
Very visual and easy to use [https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

------
laybak
For learning purposes, Rumin has been my tool of choice for bookmarks, web
clipping, screenshots: [https://getrumin.com/](https://getrumin.com/)

------
akshaykumar90
If you are looking for a minimal, fast bookmark manager, check out
[https://getsavory.co/](https://getsavory.co/).

------
myoffe
How come it has a very similar aesthetic to Splitwise? Is that from the same
developer or just using the same UI theme?

------
agotterer
Will this search inside the bookmarked content or only the titles and tags?

------
mehdix
fwiwi, I use Firefox's bookmarking only. When bookmarking, I add some keyword
tags to it though. Later, it would be only a matter of typing _* keywords_ in
the address bar.

------
mro_name
another shameless plug (opninionated microblog):
[https://demo.0x4c.de/shaarligo](https://demo.0x4c.de/shaarligo)

------
netcrash
I'd like to see a similar product but with end-to-end encryption and ability
to make written notes, like a single place for both bookmarks and notes. I
don't understand why do people separate them.

------
UsamaKhalid
This will definitely help.

------
evanrelf
A similar bookmarking service that's been around for a long time is Pinboard

[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

~~~
bachmeier
I was recently going to get a Pinboard subscription, but noticed the price
doubled to $22/year. That's still a low price but at the same time I don't see
obvious benefits over services I can use for free. This appears to be
specialized for developers, so at least after an initial glance, it might be
worth $24/year. Plus it comes with a six month trial.

~~~
simonw
The biggest benefit is that Pinboard has a solid track-record of NOT going out
of business.

~~~
bachmeier
Not as solid as Microsoft

------
nirav72
I self-host and use this: [https://github.com/go-
shiori/shiori](https://github.com/go-shiori/shiori)

~~~
rohan1024
Thanks for sharing.

------
gurjeet
> Larder is for bookmarking things on the web you'll need again.

For this I simply search my search-history on Google [1]

[1]: myactivity.google.com

> It's perfect for curating lists of libraries, tools, and reference material.

[1] serves that purpose as well.

~~~
SoulMan
How do you filter the activities like usual google searches which are not
relevant or not useful in future ?

